
The importance of good noise - iamwil
http://blog.tuxedolabs.com/2018/12/07/the-importance-of-good-noise.html
======
sn41
Great article, I am interested in random number generation in general. The
discussion on why 3D blue noise is difficult to generate is interesting.

By the way, using irrational rotations to generate a random sequence is a cool
application of one of the important examples in ergodic theory:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irrational_rotation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irrational_rotation)

